# "barely" legal



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I saw this on Facebook and I got a good laugh out of this one.






Remove if this is pushing the line.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

*Barely Legal Response*

That's a great comic!

In his defense there was a cold front that came through...:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ground shrinkage.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe he was in the pool?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It was a management hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a hunter orange t shirt from camp Bonzo '96 with that on it. 
I still wear every year hunting. 
In fact wore it yesterday.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had that exact photo on a sweatshirt back in 1989.:shock:


----------

